# X-Keys Professional



## Atura (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

im buffed Magazien wurde die interessante Makro Tastatur X-Keys vorgestellt, weis jemand wo es diese zu kaufen gibt? (möglichst in deutschland)?

lg

Atu


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2007)

Atura schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im buffed Magazien wurde die interessante Makro Tastatur X-Keys vorgestellt, weis jemand wo es diese zu kaufen gibt? (möglichst in deutschland)?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, Flauwy meinte: "noch nicht".


----------



## Maddin2307 (28. Oktober 2007)

nöö, die scheints wohl bei uns noch nich zu geben...
sieht aber interessant aus, das teil^^


----------



## Maddin2307 (28. Oktober 2007)

hahaaaaa, biddeschön:

KLICK


----------



## Devlynn (24. November 2007)

Mich würde eher interessieren was Jeff Ware auf dem Bild S. 80 für die linke Hand auf seinem Tisch stehen hat.
(buffed Ausgabe 11-12/07 Seite 80)

Kennt das jemand?


----------



## DirtyCrow (25. November 2007)

Das hier?
http://www.ciao.de/Belkin_Nostromo_Game_Pad__1427288


----------



## Hagbart (25. Dezember 2007)

X Keys kann man hier beziehen..ist aber sehr teuer

http://tastaturen.com/

so long


----------



## gnomzilla (19. Mai 2008)

Gibts aus der Schweiz, Preis aktuell mit Versandkosten bei PayPal Überweisung rund 180 Euro.

Link: http://www.me-first.ch


Nutze die Tastatur selbst fürs Multiboxing
mfg


----------

